
Show HN: DropSubs – Download subtitles for video files - wixo
http://dropsubs.com
======
greenwalls
Consider making English the default language choice since the rest of the
website is already in English anyway. Cool site!

~~~
xamolxix
And also maybe allow for more than one language, or "Any". I have got an
application error on the actual download page, so I'm not sure if that is
already being offered there.

~~~
wixo
I've tried to make it really simple to use, after the first setup you should
only visit the page for one use, drag and drop. A really quick fix for trying
with another language is opening the webapp in a incognito mode.

------
onli
Please let me use it as well: Consider adding a "click here to select file"
button starting a filepicker. Without a filemanager drag and drop is
unuseable.

It would not only be helpful to support the 0,0…01% of people who will see
this without having a file manager available, it will also help those users
who pick you site as a starting point to not have to start an additional thing
(like the explorer) to get to the video file.

------
wixo
Hi guys, author here, as far as I have tested it is working with Chrome and
Firefox in desktop (where you can drag and drop) It really depends on if the
subtitle is in the Open Subtitles API or not, it tries to search for the best
suitable subtitle there. I've only tested with spanish and english languages
but I am planning on improving the localization of the app.

Thanks for the feedback and glad some of you are finding use in it.

------
JetSpiegel
Brillant way to honeypot and mark IPs for MPAA. Not implying that's the case,
just considering the possibilities.

------
nim901
Very nice! I think that there is a bug - I've tried to download subtitles for
a movie, with Hebrew subtitles - and I've got to "Your subtitle is
downloading" but nothing happens..

also, where do you get the subtitles?

BTW, if any of you are looking for a desktop based app, you can also check
SubiT [http://subit-app.sourceforge.net/](http://subit-app.sourceforge.net/)
or the source
[https://github.com/subit/SubiT](https://github.com/subit/SubiT), It should
work on windows, linux and osx. We are now working on version 3

~~~
wixo
Open Subtitles API, if there is no downloading maybe the subtitle does not
exist there or it is a problem with the browser, I have only tested with
Chrome and Firefox.

~~~
nim901
haha, just noticed the menu on the left.

any way, I also have chrome. now when i'm trying i get this error message "
Application Error An error occurred in the application and your page could not
be served. Please try again in a few moments. If you are the application
owner, check your logs for details." I guess that it's because of the load?

------
sprremix
Welp.. [http://81.4.109.233/i/19_55_22-DE_Application_Error_-
_Google...](http://81.4.109.233/i/19_55_22-DE_Application_Error_-
_Google_Chrome_54.png)

~~~
wixo
Yup that is happening when Open Subtitles API shutdown, I need to try catch
the error, please try again ;)

~~~
toomuchtodo
When/why did they shut their API down?

------
amadeusw
Thanks! I was looking for subs to this one movie for really long time and you
found it for me! Got a suggestion:

There are too many messages before I can download the subtitles. Perhaps
dropping a file could take me straight to the language picker, and selecting
the language will immediately result in download?

~~~
amadeusw
Never mind, I see you already implemented it. Cheers!

------
SchizoDuckie
dropped an avi on it and it just downloade dit. touch handler not registered?

[edit] ah: i have to click through 3 intro dialogs first. suggestion: make
that howto persistent on the page and make it work when you first land on it.
Also, ask me to specify a language after dropping the file possibly

------
hashtag
Can't view on mobile, says browser is not supported. Would like to see anyway

------
sntran
I have always been dreaming of a browser extension that could detect the video
element on a page, and "inject" subtitle on the video.

Then we can watch Hulu or Netflix in another language besides English.

~~~
sho_hn
Related:

\- [http://amara.org/en/](http://amara.org/en/) does this for YouTube vids

\- [http://www.viki.com](http://www.viki.com) 's business model is licensing
TV content and streaming it to foreign markets with crowdsourced subs (which
end up being higher quality than the "professional" subs of their main
competitor DramaFever because the subbers have a better set of motivations,
such as preserving the origin culture)

------
tmchow
If suggest making a more informative page for mobile browsers. I understand
tge mobile browsers like safari mobile don't support the tech you need, but at
least tell me what your web app is.

------
dnohr
Just tested it with a few movies, work great!

But I got some problems with the encoding, which didn't accept non-latin
characters. Maybe encode it with UTF8/Unicode before sending it to the user.

------
Nux
Cool, but my XBMC as well as SMplayer can automatically serach and download
subtitles. This kind of functionality should be built in any player.

~~~
xamolxix
SMPlayer does not have a mac os x edition anymore. It's my favorite player on
other platforms though and I love the subtitles feature.

------
heffo
I can't recommend the VLC extension VLSUB enough. If you like/need subtitles,
definitely try it out.

~~~
vidyesh
I thought it was never updated for the latest VLC version. Would update my
extension file then, thanks.

------
j_lev
Any chance of getting Japanese added?

------
dazzledpenguin
However, this may also reveal the fact that your IP address is 'pirating'
movies.

------
missing_cipher
Pretty cool.

I've been using SolEol for months and it's pretty great.

------
joojia
It's better to improve the design of the website

------
thomaslieven
moviebeem.com does the same, drag drop to search subtitles

------
pmosh
Subtítulos.app is same but for mac desktop.

~~~
hierro
It's free and available for both Windows and Mac and you can download it at
[http://subtitlesapp.com](http://subtitlesapp.com) (disclaimer: I'm the
developer).

~~~
philgr
I use Subtitles for months and it has been pretty good. I wonder what's the
parameter to select the best subtitle for the release, I'd suggest that the
user badge is more important than the number of downloads.

Lately I've been using Subtitles a bit less because I got a VIP subscription
on OpenSubtitles, so when I download from the site I skip ads. Would be
incredible to download the subtitles as VIP on Subtitles though.

